# Play video in full screen mode



## cramey (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a xp pro machine. This pc need to play .wmv content when the pc startup
automatically. How do i get to play a movie clip directly after the pc
start-up but the movie NEED to play in full-screen mode with no
menu's or toolbars displayed as we are playing content that is paid
for. Any program/tool or script that i can use to do this.
don't have to be windows media player if it cant do that. Please,
please help me.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Create a shortcut to Windows Media Player and place it in the startup folder, then modify it to add the switches and clip to play:
wmplayer */fullscreen /play <clipname>.wmv* or
wmplayer */fullscreen /playlist playlistname*
The title bar and controls will appear for a few seconds when it starts, then slide off screen. Moving the mouse or pressing a key will bring them back so if your viewers have access to mouse/keyboard this might not work for you.

Don't have any other answers for you, but you can try searching for Kiosk mode video software and might find something to suit.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## cramey (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply - i will investigate "Kiosk mode video software". One question : I know how to add the shortcut in the start-up folder so that the program start automatically yes but where do i add the syntax/switches you gave me. Do i right-click the shortcut in the start-up folder or where do i type it in.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Right click the shortcut and choose properties. In the target box you should see *"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1*
The prefetch switch just speeds up the application loading time by forcing windows to look in it's prefetch folder. It will work both with or without it present. Just add the switches after the :1 like so:
*"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1 /fullscreen /playlist playlistname*

You could also add that command line to the run key in the registry. It would start sooner as the run key is processed before the startup folder but I've never tested that.


----------



## Ariesjill (Jun 27, 2006)

Jus wanna add....my default media player is Winamp. It is free. It is amazing. I will never use W Media player again. When playing vids and movies in Winamp....U just place yr cursor at one of the lower corners of the window and drag it out to any size you want.

http://www.winamp.com/player


----------



## cramey (Dec 26, 2007)

THanks Ariesjill - seeing that i want to do something specific with Media Player do you know if it can be done with Winamp seeing that you have been using it for a while. Like i explained earlier the program must start-up automatically after boot-up and play the playlist without any user invervention required and it must be in full screen where only the playlist is seen on the screen...no menu's, no toolbars...nothing else.


----------



## cramey (Dec 26, 2007)

TheOutcaste said:


> Right click the shortcut and choose properties. In the target box you should see *"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1*
> The prefetch switch just speeds up the application loading time by forcing windows to look in it's prefetch folder. It will work both with or without it present. Just add the switches after the :1 like so:
> *"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1 /fullscreen /playlist playlistname*
> 
> You could also add that command line to the run key in the registry. It would start sooner as the run key is processed before the startup folder but I've never tested that.


Thanks TheOutcaste - i will test this :up:


----------



## Ariesjill (Jun 27, 2006)

cramey said:


> THanks Ariesjill - seeing that i want to do something specific with Media Player do you know if it can be done with Winamp seeing that you have been using it for a while. Like i explained earlier the program must start-up automatically after boot-up and play the playlist without any user invervention required and it must be in full screen where only the playlist is seen on the screen...no menu's, no toolbars...nothing else.


Truth is....I have no clue re this scenario you want re a player. I guess we can ask many apps to load with windows.....but the rest? I have no idea.  I might suggest U visit the winamp home page....where I think U will find lots of info.
Edit: http://www.winamp.com/player/overview


----------



## cramey (Dec 26, 2007)

TheOutcaste said:


> Right click the shortcut and choose properties. In the target box you should see *"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1*
> The prefetch switch just speeds up the application loading time by forcing windows to look in it's prefetch folder. It will work both with or without it present. Just add the switches after the :1 like so:
> *"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1 /fullscreen /playlist playlistname*
> 
> You could also add that command line to the run key in the registry. It would start sooner as the run key is processed before the startup folder but I've never tested that.


TheOutcaste - Good and bad news

The good news is that the syntax you gave me works... thank you very much. this will make my life alot easier if you can help me with the second part. You see i have 3 clips in a playlist that plays. The media player should be on repeat as the 3 clips should play the whole day. What happen at the moment is that when clip no 3 is finish the media player stops and the bar (where the stop and play bottons are on) at the bottom of the screen appears. I have tried adding /repeat after all the syntax but it still stops. Thanks so far for your time.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Once you turn on repeat, it should stay on. Click on the Play menu and make sure Repeat is checked, then exit the player. When you restart the computer, it should still be checked when the player starts and will repeat the playlist until stopped. That's how mine works anyway.

I found this in my searching:TweakMP PowerToy
The readme is here: Readme for the Windows Media Player 9 Series TweakMP PowerToy Plug-in

It says WMP 9 but from what I've read it works with WMP 10 as well. (don't know about 11)
It has some settings for full screen you might find useful. You can set it so it shows the full-screen controls only when you move the mouse pointer to the top or bottom of the screen instead of whenever you move the mouse, and you can control the time it takes for the controls to slide off the screen and for the mouse to disappear.

HTH
Now I have to figure out why one of my PCs suddenly won't start playing when I use /playlist
Jerry


----------



## cramey (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you - i manage to find the solution earlier but didn't reply in the forum saying it was solved. Comes down basically to what you said - i selected the playlist - click the repeat button - close the MP - open the shortcut in the startup folder and it works. thanks for the help.


----------

